# Total War Warhammer II  Fehlender Gratis DLC Norsca



## Friend (30. September 2017)

Einige Käufer des neuen Total War Warhammer 2 haben aktuell die Situation das trotz Kauf und Aktivierung des Spieles auf Steam innerhalb der ersten Woche nach Release kein kostenloser Zugang zu dem DLC Norsca für Total War Warhammer 1. Teil gegeben ist. Bisher gibt es scheinbar auch noch keine Rückmeldung von CA

 

Siehe auch

https://forums.totalwar.com/discussion/202138/norsca-dlc

oder

https://forums.totalwar.com/discussion/202237/norsca-dlc-cannot-download-for-free


----------



## mazzo77 (30. September 2017)

Total War: Warhammer 2 wird der zweite Teil der geplanten Warhammer-Trilogie und führt uns übers Meer in die neue Welt. Dort warten vier neue Völker: Die Echsenmenschen im Dschungelreich Lustria, die Dunkelelfen im unwirtlichen Naggaroth, die Hochelfen auf ihrer Inselheimat Ulthuan und eine vierte, noch nicht bestätigte Fraktion. Die Kampagne wird sich um eine neue Siegbedingung drehen: Alle Parteien müssen versuchen, den magischen großen Mahlstrom, der die Welt vor den magischen Mächten des Chaos schützt, entweder aufrechtzuerhalten oder zu destabilisieren. Kurz nach Release soll per Patch eine Kampagnenkarte veröffentlicht werden, die die neue Welt mit der alten aus dem Vorgänger zu einer riesigen Spielwelt vereint.

http://www.***/total-war-warhammer-ii-multi8-elamigos/


----------



## brostalb (13. Oktober 2017)

GEILES SPIEL! 
Warhammer Fan´s lieben es sowieso, aber auch Neulinge im Warhammer Universum oder Total War Fan´s können spass drann haben sofern sie offen für eine Fantasy Welt sind.
Ich freu mich schon wenn -wie versprochen- Teil 1 & 2 zusammengefügt werden sollen, ich hoffe es kostet dann auch nix, aber bei den Geldgeiern weiss man ja nie.
 
Ich will gar nicht zuviel spoilern und lasse jedem das Erlebnis der Freude beim entdecken, aufjedenfall kann ich sagen das Spiel hat viel zu bieten und ist seinem Vorgänger gerecht geworden. 
 
Einzigsten negativen punkte man wird wieder ein Blood DLC brauchen (genau wie bestimmt für jede extra Fraktion) und beim ersten Start war ich etwas geschockt von der knall bunten Grafik, aber es gibt mitlerweile ne gute Mod die für reaslistische Belichtung sorgt 
KAUFEMPFEHLUNG (Natürlich auch Teil 1 Kaufen  )
 
WER LUST HAT AUF NE GECHILLTE SESSION, EINFACH BEI MIR MELDEN


----------

